# 150 [Cutting] Boards by the end of September.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day 1*

Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].

I have been reading lately about the *30 in 30* and have decided to up the ante.
As most of you know I love making boards so I plan to make at least *150* by the end of September or early October. The main reason for this challenge to myself is that I have been invited to the Melbourne Working With Wood Show in October and I don't want to turn up with just a handfull of boards.

Most of you know that I also have a regular job so this is being done in my spare time LOL
I admit that I have recently semi-retired and am only working 7 days per fortnight so I do have more time now to play in the shop.

'*Stepped and tapered*' is being counted as #1.

Yesterday was day one and I got off to a great start. I made a heap of sawdust [my wife loves it for her gardens]
All in all got 14 boards cut. Five of them have been glued up and the others will be in clamps by the end of the day. BTW none of these boards is a simple stripe design although I may have to resort to doing the simple ones if it looks like I am running out of time. I will only post here… each day as I get each one finished. This will leave the front page for others to showcase their work.

At the end of the time when I have all 150 or so boards done I will post pics of the whole shebang, [in projects], all laid out. 
Stay tuned for pics of the *next 5* ie 2 thru 6

PS me and my big mouth,., what have I gotten myself into, ??


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


Good luck Larry be careful when were tired were more lightly to get hurt


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


Having seen your boards, this will be no small feat. It will be fun watching your inventory grow. Production work takes a special kind of discipline.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


You can do it!!!!
Every one will be a true Lazy Larry or Lazy Larry take off!
I'm waiting with baited breath (can you see those worms!!)
Ellen


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


Hi I wondered what you meant by boards ,now I see it's cutting boards well done Alistair


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


lets see… 14 boards in 1 day… 11 days for 150 boards… what are you going to do the rest of the time?

good luck and do the cutting when you are fresh at the beginning of the day.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


At first I had a similar though as did Alistair. I don't think that I could get 50 individual *boards* ready in that time frame much less 50 cutting boards. This is certainly going to be an interesting challenge to watch but if anyone on here can do it you can, Larry.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


be very careful … also booze and woodworking do not mix well


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


Congrats on the invitation! You're becoming a living legend) Go Larry, Go!! How about taking 50 lazy larrys too? )


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


Congrats Larry.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


you can do it Larry, you are the best board maker I know , but if you don't, now this is your challenge to yourself, if you don't, you must wear the short red dress to the woodworking show, so, now you have some incentive, get to work.


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of wood and a lot of glue!!!! I'm sure you can do it… no worries!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


C'mon. He's got the Torque Master. He can smooth 15 at one setting. Do a video at the same time for marketing purposes. He can be the Aussie David Marks or Scott Peterson.
Got cable down there? Larry the Cable Guy!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


Sawdust2, you mean Larry the Board Guy, right?


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


31 days in August, 30 in September- 150 boards in 61 days = 2.459 boards/day. No sweat for you Larry, it will also be good use of that stockpile of wood you got going on behind the workshop. 
Go, Larry, Go…..we're all cheering you on !!

Lisa


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


Thank you all… especially sawdust2 aka Lee. I really like Larry the Cable Guy and to be compared with him is an honor!!!!!!
BTW it is a Torque Work Centre, big brother to the Router Master and son of the Slab Master.
David Marks, I admire, and am happy to be mentioned in the same sentence with him but who is the other guy.
Red dress,,,,,Ok but I draw the line at fishnet stockings. lol

14 up and running and now am now dressing some more timber for the next 5 or so. Better start using some more of the European Wild Cherry.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


this will sure be fun to watch

now time for the stupid question will all the boards be an original design (ie no 2 the same ) or is this just me being sadistic

Good luck with careful planning i beleive you will do this

Hooky

PS have you not listened to the words to the song men dont thunder they …... (not polite for this forum)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


Hooky, as far as humanely [not humanly] possible I will be making all the boards somewhat unique. While the design may be similar the finished product will be different in size color grain timber etc. I envisage some where around 10 different styles and If I have time a few LLs thrown in for good measure.

Larry the Board Guy LMAO
PS thanks for all the support and good wishes from all..


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


You can handle it! No worries mate!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


You'll need more than "Toucans for this project…LOL…Blkcherry


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


How many different designs Artisan Larry? Mind that never rests. Surely more than 10. That's my personal challenge. Or not. You got your hand full enough buddy. Good luck. mike


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


wow 5 boards a day! i am averaging 1 1/2 a day when i can keep the shop under 100 deg. 
i got a long way to
have you thought of making diping trays? you could make them fast on the new toy


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


This is going to be fun to watch!!! I have no doubt you can do this Larry as long as you stay away from the red dress!!!!!!!
Rick


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


I have tried to make by first two boards this week. That is first two ever, not first two this week. It was a bit of a learning experience. My first one went from a small bread board to a large cheese board as bits did not stick properly. But it worked in the end and will be quite nice.
The second was a disaster. After two days of work, I had a decision to make. Start again and relegate the mess I had created to the fire place, or try and fix what I had done. We had a very warm glow in the fire place that night. I will start again tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


I believe in you , Mate !! 
Don't forget to get enough rest in between boards so that no injuries occur : )


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> Gidday from the land down under [where men thunder].
> 
> ...


Whew! I get tired just thinking about your normal production pace not to mention speeding it up. But if anybody can do it I know you can Larry. Full speed ahead!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day 2*

Well day two has been and gone,,
Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..

*A small hiccup* occurred as I was ripping the last board of silver ash,,, tip of left thumb touched the spinning 12" saw blade in the table saw,, lost a little off the tip and some of the thumbnail bed, I shouuld have taken the advice given by a number of jocks in their comments… *take care and work safely*.
LOML drove me to the Emergency Department as I was a little in shock,,I couldn't believe it.
Luckily I work there and was taken straight in for triage and a temporary dressing applied.
The Director of the unit himself came and saw me [on a Sunday afternoon no less]... luckily,, *no real damage*,,, a little loss of blood,,,Off work for 10 days and as I have some time off after that ,, the thumb should be fully healed by the time I get back to the job at the Hospital,., the Thumb will be a constant reminder that the saw always wins.
I would like to thank the staff of the Emergency Department of the Caboolture Hospital for the wonderful prompt atttention I received even though they are underfunded and understaffed. 
Good news is that I have the next 25 days off at home.. Bad news limited use of the left hand for a few days,
So Karson I am turning lemons into lemonade,, not the best way to get extra time in the shop lol.
Any way I will soldier on and keep to the challenge after a couple of days rest.
Mike aka Jockmike2 you are right,, will be more than 10 different styles but how many exactly I don't know.. I have not designed them *Yet*.
Sorry no pics yet but will try to get some today and post in the next episode LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


big whoops ! I nicked my finger once. that was enough for me ! take care DUDE


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


I am glad to hear that it was only a gentle reminder that saw blades cut fingers just as easily as they do wood. I sharpened my left index finger 10 years ago while "making one last cut". Needless to say I approach any moving blade with a great deal more caution now.

Anyway take it easy for a while. You still have plenty of time to finish the challenge.


----------



## ChrisN (Jan 26, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Shot myself with a nail gun once…spent 3 hours waiting to be seen…

Glad you're not permanantley damaged!


----------



## bigdave (May 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Wow dude!! Like everyone else says . . . . glad your lesson was minor!! Good luck in your "recovery". Look forward to seeing more of your cool board designs.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Certainly glad to hear it wasn't any worse. We will cut you some slack on the 150 board quota, now ;^)


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Sorry to hear! Hope its not the thumb you hitch a ride with! Maybe you don't thumb a ride down under?
All kidding aside get well soon!!!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Glad it was a minor hiccup. ( as if any cut from a table saw is minor) Good luck and hope you have a quick recovery, but please don't rush it. Medication and table saws don't mix well either. All that being said, we're looking forward to the pictures.. lol


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


I moved my finger sideways and hit the disk portion of the blade. I jerked my hand backwards and ran it across the edge of the teeth. Minor piece of nail gone and a little flesh gone. But it was numb for 3 years.

Take care and work more safely.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Hey mate glad your mostly all there,ONE MORE TIME….*BE VERY CARFUL* We have all had close ones or worse,still have all ten so far.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Having spent the morning doing some nastty cuts with the tablesaw I sat down at my *Mr. Gates Nightmare* to order some parts for my micro jig that have consumed themselves during hundreds of operations around here..
It was then I saw your finger nick story.

Please consider getting one of these rigs at your earliest convenience.








It's not perfect but it's head and shoulders above pushing wood through with a wobble stick.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


It can happen to the very best, thankfully it was a mere flesh wound. I sure LOML will take care of the patient and the toucans will touch ground during recuperation. We all play with some loaded weapons that can strike in the blink of a eye. Take care Doc. G sorry to hear this accident occured….Blkcherry


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


hope its not the thumb you pick your nose with!!!!!!!
stay well and i am sure we would love the board with the beautiful red stain on it… lets hope it will be one of a kind.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Larry….what the hell were ya thinkin'? Now listen to me …start with ten , end with ten. And for goodness sakes man it's drink twice, cut once! Oh! oh! Now I see whats going on down there. Y'all got too much cutting and not enough drinking going on. Like my grand daddy always said…...keep yer beer cold and yer women hot and don't get them switched around!! LOL. Seriously be extra careful and take care of yourself. Look forward to seeing more boards. Bill


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Oh man Larry, I am so sorry. I sure did not want for this to happen for you to get some extra designs in. OMG! You got to be careful babe, nothing and I mean nothing is worth the loss of any member, I mean any member. Catch my drift. Dream on buddy and heal up. You got lots of time and remember this "You only have to please the man in the mirror". You got that Buckoo.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Larry,
Watch those blades, they spin really fast!
I know!
Ellen


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Larry thank God it wasnt serious, I am glad to hear you will be ok. Good luck getting back on track with the 150 boards.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Im glad you can still order 10 beers at the pub

Please be careful, I would hate to see your great talent lost to a careless accident

I give the saz great respect Luckily i have never been close although having said thati put a nail from a gun in thumb last month fortunately a through and through in soft tissue only

Hooky


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Thankfully it is as minor a lesson as a saw blade will give!! Hopefully the healing will be fast. 
Take care mate.

Rick


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


please be carefull , mate .
if you only make 149 boards ,
you are still the best !
the best thing to do ,
with a wake up call ,
is to wake up !

board #356 or 5,378 are still going to happen ,
and i will get a larger storage drive to keep them .
be safe , please .


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Hi Larry;

Close call, huh. Real glad to hear it wasn't too bad.

I read somewhere, an old cabinet maker used to count his fingers every morning, and again every night. And always promised them he would bring them all home safe.

I think that helped him keep safety practices front and center.

Good move having someone drive you to the hospital. Sometimes, we don't realize we're in shock.

Lee


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Thanks for posting it and admitting to it. We all need regular reminders to think about "what disaster could happen with the next cut".


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Hope the tip is better today! Get to healing…you have taken 10 days off and you still have 140 boards to go by the end of september! JJ….get well


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


glade to here you are ok


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


Very sorry to hear about your accident Larry. I hope your thumb heals well and fast. I have cut myself twice on my bandsaw which is purportedly the safest machine in the shop. I was lucky both times with no permanent damage. They are the only two shop accidents I have had in the last 15 years and they are two too many. Hope this does not slow you down too much. best wishes


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


(wasn't the first comment on the first blog about safety??!!!)
Glad that it was "only minor"


----------



## ddthorson (Oct 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


My husband want to make one of your cutting boards…Where do I go to get a pattern?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


He can come and see me in Australia and I will show Him.. no plans just boards.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Well day two has been and gone,,
> Nearly all of the first 14 are glued up and have dressed and cut the pieces for the next 4. well almost..
> ...


I did my thumb about 18 months ago. Hit the moving portion of a 10" carbide blade half way between the bottom of the nail and the joint (on the outside). I was wearing gloves (as I always do) which helped to keep the mess down. Only went in about a quarter inch but that was far enough. Only took 3 stitches. The bad part is that I have no feeling from the center tip of the thumb to the cut area (on the outside of the thumb). Didn't realize how much I depended on the ability to feel with that part of the digit. It's real hard to turn the page of the newspaper or pick things up anymore. I still twinge whenever I am cutting on the tablesaw and get close to the blade. The guy I bought my lathe from had removed several of his digit parts and that was the reason he was selling his shop off (coulda been because he was 85 too….......) We learn from our STUPID mistakes, at least I hope we/I do.

Take care


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day 3*

Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol

I did however do some things that were slightly constructive..
My good friend Col came over with some of his creations..boxes and boards [cutting type] that needed to be passed through my 16/32 drum sander, sure makes light work of flattening and smoothing a cutting board .. especially endgrain.. and safer too.,
Another friend and LJer Ken rang looking for a small amount of PH for accents on his Lazy Kens LOL.
Cut and dressed two bits 21 " long 2" by 6" and Col and I drove down to Kens workshop.
It has to be in the best location for a workshop…right on the marina ,, he used to live on a boat at the marina just a few short steps from the workshop… he lost the boat in a poker game… no just kidding wife got it in the settlement … although I think he would have rather lost it in a poker game.. lmao.
In return for the ph which he prizes highly… he gave us some Camphor Laurel.. very highly figured and lots of colour. In addition to the several very wide boards I got a lot of narrower boards and all the small off cuts from the wishing wells he makes.. he needed the room to sort out all the many pieces that go into make a wishing well..








The larger boards.. all 1" thick and dressed already. Longest is 48" widest is 16" 








These boards are also 1' thick up to 36" long but not as wide LOL








These four boxes are the off cuts… although he could have used them eventually he had no room.

And Now the moment you have all been waiting for… these boards are not exactly finished so I wet them to bring out the grain and color so that I could at least let you all have a peak of #2 thru #7 of the 150 I am still attempting.









One is a an endgrain butcher block made from what was left after I cut the 60 degree bevel rip cuts for the endgrain tumbling block design block.. not shown,, not finished yet. will be in the next 5 or 6 pics.
The solid PH and the solid SA are both tumbling block long grain design..the other 3 are a slight variation on the tumbling block theme… with an extra diamond separating the *cubes* 








Thanks goes to Moshel for directing me to a wonderful mathematics site for inspiration,








All these boards [ except the PH and the EGBB ] are to be edged so will post a finished pic soonest.
Thanks to all who expressed concern and to all who care enough to follow my ramblings.
Larry the bored guy. LOL


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Holy Guacamole!!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Batman!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


That is some nice lumber. And the boards are cool too.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


looks like you are bouncing along
the beauty board way !

toto must be very happy .


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


take a picture of your cut finger !

take a picture of your cut finger !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Here some pics for Dan


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Man you really buggered that puppy up!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Good to see you in such good spirits or is that in good spirits. Anyways it's great your noggin is still in working order. Take care and take your time to heal up OK? m


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


ouch that hurts hust looking at it from here 
i have been meaning to ask you 
how are you gluing up your tumbling blocks ?
last 1 i did was 1 piece at a time took for ever


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


ouch !! it hurts to look at it !!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Eddy,
I place two cleats…clamped with spring clamps to a bit of ply.. at 90 degrees and lay each piece in from that corner ,, yes takes a little time but works for me… wait till you see the little ones… just over 1/2" stock and lots of them lol with practice it get easier and faster.,.
then I use cauls on the other two adjacent sides and clamp up.. removing the spring clamp and taking the board off the ply to stop it sticking.
Hope that helps.
When time permits I will do some more tutorials re the different types of boards
Cheers
Larry


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


well first things first..the wood…..the boards are fantastic..plays with your mind…..dont know if i could do anything but stare at it…...and now second..the finger…that one is an ouch…..next picture could be some burger in one hand next to the finger….lol…..keep on truckin…..


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Dan you had to ask, Larry put the band aid back on and don't sell that board as bloodwood. Larry its nice to see your back in the saddle again. Blkcherry


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


That looks painful !!

Since I've been working in the operating room, we've had three table saw amputations come to surgery. One was my dad! He lost half of his pointer finger and the middle finger just below the fingernail. The middle finger reattached fine, but the pointer never healed and he lost it anyway. Now, when he says "I'll give you two good reasons why" and holds up his fingers, I say, " Uh, dad, that's only one and a half " LOL He doesn't think it's funny.

Awesome wood trade, beautiful grain!! Awesome boards, you're my board hero!! And lucky you still have most all of your thumb…Be careful!!

Lisa


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


WOW, good looking lumber and boards, not a good looking thumb.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Larry,

If you find the piece that you cut off, you can always glue it back w/TitebondIII!! Nice lumber, and boards!!


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Eeewww… That thumb is way worse than I thought. Swift recovery to you.


----------



## Mikeyf56 (Jul 31, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


I did the same thing to my left index finger 2 years back. Amazingly it all healed well, even the missing chunks seemed to come back 

BEAUTIFUL cutting boards.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


I remember my Grandfather reflecting on his life. He said "I still have all my fingers; A man that works around saws all his life and still has all of his fingers, is a lucky man indeed." I always think of him telling me that just before I do something stupid or have a close call.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Beautiful cutting boards, Larry. You need to slow down and let me catch up!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Your finger is not a piece of wood Larry


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Have spent my entire career around machinery.

Grew up on a farm, went thru a machinist apprenticeship , worked on a bridges and building department for the Chicago Northwestern Railroad and have spent the remaining 30 years of my life working in or around factories.

I've seen many horrible injuries and even been around people who got killed by a machine tool.

Safety has to be job one.

It is too darn easy to get nicked up. Like I said before, I shudder at the thought of anyone doing woodworking if they are tired or under the influence of alcohol or drugs.

Too many times the root cause of getting hurt is not being 100% clear headed.

Another point to stress is ALWAYS WHERE SAFETY GLASSES when using power tools.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


The reason Larrys in no pain he's sitting in his easy chair and sampling the XXXX.

Nice job all your friends did on your boards.


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about your thumb. i love your boards. i also make cutting boards and have a big show oct. 1. i am slightly ahead of you i have about 40 done. mostly end grain. 60 plus to go. plus spoons, spoon holders and other misc items to do yet. take care of the thumb.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Looks bad but most of it is still there. the boards look great


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


I once cut a 1/2" dado in my thumb, just because I did not use my push block, now I have a nice scar on my thumb.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Larry, did you ever try waxed paper under your glue up? the glue will spread underneath it but it will peel off easily, ( the waxed paper) and keep it off of your ply.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


I am sure it feels worse than it looks. Feel better


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Once again you scored some nice looking timber, The boards are up to your usual high standards. Your thumb looks nasty.

Rick


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the war stories you guys,,. make me feel a whole lot better..
Larry


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Larry, managed to miss this post. gross! you should now go on this aussie tv show, forgot its name (something with ass).

anyway, as for glueup, i find that packing tape is the best by far. nothing stick to it, costs almost nothing and you can peel it off when its too dirty and put a new layer. even poly and epoxy will not glue to packing tape. its the next best thing to teflon.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Mosh thanks for the headsup

I never thought of packing tape.. got idea

Later my little ratbag lol


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


its amazing if you take things out of context how mixed up things become

I first thought when mentioning packing tape that you were going to use it to tape up your bloody thumnb and i was thinking that that wont work (but i was just having a blond moment or meybe working 10hrs today wasnt a good idea)

good looking swap bad looking thumb and yes its amazing what jobs around the workshop you can do with packing tape and patching damaged thumbs is not one of them

Hooky


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Packing tape for glue
electrical tape for thumb
Duct Tape to hold chair to floor so you don't tip over after taking XXXX medicine.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


I like the boards better than the finger…eeech!
Is there a woodworker without a scar!!
Ellen


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


well, even for the finger packing tape works better than wax paper 

This Camphor Laurel is sooooooooo pretty… be sure to drop some by my door when you pass in the neighborhood


----------



## SPMaximus (Mar 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


i think you need to sharpen that saw blade, then any future finger cuts will look neater


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


naaaaaa, he will pass his finger through the drum sander to remove the saw marks


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


the wax paper is cheaper


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Nice Thumb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...











..
saw this and couldn't resist


----------



## kefus (Apr 11, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Larry,
That's no way to hide your identity. The thumb print is going to grow back. 

Seriously I had a similar mishap although not missing the tip but more split. Ive got 4 words to say. Neosporin with pain reliever, if they sell it down under get it. It worked great and is local pain relief, no pills to take no drowsiness. I took the throbbing away. Keep it clean dry and covered. By the way that Camphor Laurel looks great.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> Well another day… not much done… still recuperating…cleaned up the small spot of blood on the saw.. lol
> 
> ...


Beautiful new wood and of course all of those gorgeous cutting boards, does life get any better? I guess you won't be hitchhiking for awhile huh Larry?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day 4*

Looked in at the workshop..
posted the blog..
redressed my thumb
went to town…

picked up my certificate of registration of a business name..

"Lazy Larry Woodworks.". has a nice ring don't you think?

Shouted myself a big breakfast at a cafe in town…

opened a business account at the bank..

Went to see a friend about a referral to someone to do my web development and hosting and also for a referral to an accountant/tax agent…..

Had an initial interview with the accountant…

bought my first mobile [ cell ] phone.. woo hoo lol

went looking for a new laptop for the workshop and may have a lead for the wee beastie,..,

came home had a beer…

rang a guy about web design and had a long chat..

Thats all she wrote….
there is always tomorrow.

goodnight to all.

Larry


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


Sounds like you were very busy. Good Luck on making LLW a big success!!

Rick


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


sounds like a nice relaxing day NOT

looks like your well on the way to becoming a professonal

Now i understand the new look lol

lets us know when the web sight gets launched and i will crack a tinnie in your honour (and save it to my favourites)

Hooky


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


Congratulations Larry.
Your work is so fine that you will be an instant success.
I look forward to your postings to see what you are up to!
Now keep that thumb out of your mouth!!!!
Ellen


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


L.L. lear jet ,
reception with prime minister ,
gucci sandals ,
knighting by the queen ,
world tour , 
photo op with fortune 500 ,
ground breaking corporate headquarters .

thats about it for this weeks schedule , sir .
oh yes ,
your picture on wheaties and xxxx .


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


Congratulations on taking the big step !!
Not a wasted day, it was all about wood working. Good you decided to have others to do your leg work.
A big thumbs up, you have it all under your thumb. LOL

Lisa


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


Lisa, you mean a half a thumbs up right? oh, ok, you mean the other thumb, lol,
Larry, sounds like you had a very busy day, and that is just the beginning when starting your own business, but you already sound like you are being successful right off the bat, thats a good thing.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


Smitty,
If Larry actually lost half of his thumb that would be correct, but anybody can see that it's really more like 13/16 thumbs up. Sorry to be poking fun at your thumb Larry, once that nail grows in, you'll never even know it was cut.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


A big thanks for all the encouragement,, que sera sera. But I will be helping it along,,lol


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


Way to go Larry. You'll have to design a opening board, or board opener, which ever you prefer down under. Where men thunder? Or fart? Or whatever they do down under. Lots O luck. Now don't lose any more members. m


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


LLW. Sounds like a ranch. You need to make a small brand to burn into the underside of your boards.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


And when I say "underside of your boards"... it was referring to the cutting boards of course. It was not a euphemism for anything else


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


Mike, where men "chunder" means throw up after having way to much fun with the soda pop in the inspirational fridge,,
Mtkate I am expecting a brand in the mail this week.. "Handcrafted by Lazy Larry" Ordered it from Lee Valley before I saw the branding iron website here in the garden bench comp prize list.. oh well.. 
David thanks for the insight into my new life,, you forgot make a few more boards and drink some more.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


Larry, There is just one thing I forgot to mention. The first 3 or 4 years in business, a 12 hour day on Sunday is a short day.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


Bob, you mean I don't have to put in a 16 hour day on Sunday. KEWL Count me in. LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


Proudly showing off his newly-leased downtown New York apartment to a couple of friends late one night, a drunk led the way to his bedroom where there was a big brass gong hanging on the wall.

"What's that big brass gong for?" one of the friend's asked.

"Issss nod a gong. Issss a talking Australian clock" he drunkenly replied.

"A talking Australian clock - seriously?"

"Yup. Hmmm (hic)."

"How's it work?", the second friend asked, squinting at it.

"Just watch" he said.

He picked up a hammer, gave the gong an 'ear-shattering bash' and stepped back.

His three mates stood looking at one another for a moment in astounded silence.

Suddenly, an Australian voice from the other side of the wall screamed,

"For ^&%$ sake, you stupid bugger . It's ten past three in the &^#@* morning !!!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


I learned that trick on the farm growing up, only 12!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


Glad you're enjoying that special feeling by taking your life in a new direction. We should all do that occasionally (providing it's a positive move). Will you still talk to us after you become a millionaire?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 4*
> 
> Looked in at the workshop..
> posted the blog..
> ...


When I become a millionaire I will speak to you in person Mike..


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day 5*

Hi de ho there neighbor.

I got up this morning.. put on a pair of shorts and a t-shirt and my favouring Japanese safety boots and got back into the saddle.. they say If you fall off a horse get back on,, ok

I have been very busy trying to make up for the small hiccup… ;p
Checked my emails.,., thanks to all the concern guys and gals..
Made a few calls to let a few people know about the new PHONE!

Here is a few pics of the next lot of boards ,,,,,, same deal they are not fully finished.. I will do the finish work all at once.. need a clean shop to make sure no dust..








Bottom left is a endgrain butcher block made from Camphor Laurel and Meranti








The three tumbling block boards at the bottom are all endgrain,. various size blocks. SA PH TB








Seven trevits in the Tumbling Block design and 2 football shaped cheese board, make up the rest
..
I would like to put this to you… ... question… can I count them or do I just have them as extras…..I will go by what you think. Also two of them are kinda striped but shaped….tell me what you think….20 if I don"t but 31 If I can..

One new design,,,Tassie Blackwood and Silver Ash









Sneak peak of the next three.








zzz
As you can see, the three stages.. initial glue up.. cut the arcs … glue up
Cool hey


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


Way cool hey!! 
I like the football that has the edge pattern. I think the regular football boards would make a great seller for a Super Bowl cheese board. There all winners.
My favorite so far is the Camphor Laurel and Meranti, simple pattern, but the colors are beautiful together.

Nice work Larry!

Lisa


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


Damn, you are fast…. and they are all very good looking. and thats with only 9 fingers!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


Great start mate!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


Larry,
That new design is spectacular!
Count everything!
This is so much fun to watch!
Ellen


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


hey larry…do you use any biscuit jointery in your boards…or just glue…and what type of glue…...


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


oh yea…is the shorts and saftey boots a down under clothing statement…...lol…...


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


Cowboy Up, nice work Doc. Blkcherry


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


you make them ,
we count them .

we'll let you know 
when you are done !

nice new one .


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


We'll count anything you can make with a disability now. You poor soul. Now get to work. Quite begging for kudos.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


you are a machine ! nice work


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


so i see 13 in the pic's and i think you had 6 before so a total of 19 in just a few days ?
with today's 2 i am at 4 with 1 still in the clamps. lol 
keep posting you have some great ideas/inspirations


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


Nice! You are only about 50 times faster at things than me. 
Do you do everything this fast?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


Grizz. No biscuits.. just glue… Titebond III plug plug,,lol and the japanese safety boots are a referrance to one of the videos I posted wearing them.,.. Aussie sandals… lol and the shorts are of course mandatory 364 day of the year,, long trousers for when it is cold.. ie one day a year.. LMAO
Ratchet.. the wife says *yes!*
Ok guys,, 19 to prefinish stage and 12 in the cut and or glue stages.
I think I might just make it LOL and I will throw in a few LLs for fun.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Larry.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


Larry, I don't wnat to say keep busy because it seems that you are always busy. But some nice looking boards.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


Super fast work, look out for the finger eaters. great stuff as usual


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Hi de ho there neighbor.
> 
> ...


Honest Larry, you do more in a day than I've done in the past ten years and the quality is a lot better. Don't work yourself to death though. Great new designs!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day 6*

Me again.

Day 6 already.

More catching up..ordered the new business cards today.

Here is a shot of the endgrain tumbling block design,, needs glue up!
.









Now for todays boards.








,









.









.
More tomorrow.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


You're a bit late posting this morning….I look for your blog every morning before I go to work. Luckily I'm off today, so I can have my morning dose of "What's Larry been up to while I was sleeping?" It's better than the morning paper !!

Wow, nice addition. Seven today? If you meet your 150 before the end of September are you going keep going for a new record?

You are amazing… I think I've said this before. You are the superhero of cutting boards. 
Lazy Larry the Board Avenger…

Lisa


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


these arced bread boards grow on you. at first I didn't like them too much, but from certain angles they give the impression of being convex, which is nice. I wonder what happens if you repeat the process on such board going the other way? could be cool. I mean, suppose you take one of these finished boards and cut the arcs from the other end and flip every second one. just trying to slow you down….


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


Keep going! You are going to make your goal!
They are, of course, incredible.
Like dustbunny, I look for your blog each morning!
Ellen


----------



## PKP (Dec 18, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


hard work = great rewards! Nice job and good luck on your goal.


----------



## roadrunner0925 (Jun 26, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


at first glance, i thought they were convex like oval 3-d things. the meat will slide right off. cutting boards are by far my favorite pieces to make. ive made over 20, but none like that, with the curve and all. exquisite workmanship. keep it up and good luck. wm


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


Larry thanks for the pic of the tumbling blocks the next 1 i make i will for sure glue like this
lest 1 i did i glued each diamond 1 at a time 
looks like you glue the long diamond strips together and then cut them to size and the glue the 3 sided 
pieces together looks a lot easier the way you are doing it 
again thanks


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


Great job Larry, by gosh you've been busy dude. Keep up the beautiful work. Not bad for having an injured wing. Cut yourself some slack.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


wow larry..these are great looking….they mess with my eyes…..i dont know what i was thinking when i asked if you used biscuit's …wouldnt that be fun…lol…..im really impressed with your designs and will look at my cutting board now as beautiful, but boring…..lol…..keep at it..


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


well not so lazy larry another great days work

Hooky


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


*Beautiful creations!*

The illusion that anything you'd set on them would roll off is amazing.

You're a glutton for punishment with those intricate designs, but it must be very rewarding to you.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


first picture ,
2 blocks are going wrong .
i need to get a ticker-tape machine ,
so i can keep track of this ,
on the " stock market " .

looking real good !


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


Keep going!
(But tuck those thumbs in….....)

I can't wait to see the whole pile when you are done!


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


Love those curved boards! They look 3D. Another great design from the Board Master.

Keeping count and Keep you thumbs!

Scrappy


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


very cool…i like all of them…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


It's amazing how you can "bend" that wood that way…  

Very interesting effect!

Do you cut the strips on a BS with a circle cutting jig (modified in some way)??

Thank you.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


Joe just check out Patron's Jig.,
The pivot point is centred on the board being cut, and then after cutting you rotate each other piece.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 6*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> ...


You are the man Larry! Your new variations never cease to amaze me. I really like those oval looking ones. I just hope I will still be able to read my book after looking at them. Absolutely great work. I really don't know how you manage it. Is it something in the Aussy beer or just in the Aussie?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Days 7 and 8*

I am combining the days as there was not a lot done.
Friday morning had a client pick up a drunken chess board from the workshop and order 3 cheese boards for Christmas.
Then drove 45 minutes up to the factory in Yandina to help deliver my first order of the Torque Work Cente.
This was also a way to combine it with a LJ visit, David AKA Wyeth lives just down the road in Nambour so rather than boxing the machine up and sending it we thought we would fully assemble it and throw it on the back of the ute and drive it over,,
His workshop is on the side of a small mountain.. ok hill,.. in the middle of 17 acres of very private and secluded land.. very peaceful. Had a very enjoyable visit and then it was back the factory for a few beers.

As an aside. Keith [manufacturer of the wee beastie and other machines..] saw the comment about CNC machines… he would like me to mention that he also designs and manufactures CNC machines for metal and wood. In fact the largest was 50' by 12' and he would like to know if the person making the comments about Aussies and MNCs would like to order one of these buggers. He reckons there is more demand for the Torque Work Centres and a larger market than for the CNC that cost many times more than the TWC and are not as versatile or user friendly,

NUff said,,

Ended up staying at Aarons for a barbeque and a few more beers and then went home the next morning, day 8 and thats about it for day 8

Sorry If I was cause for concern when I didn't post yesterday.

I am in the workshop today and have a whole heap of new ideas to tackle.

Larry


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Days 7 and 8*
> 
> I am combining the days as there was not a lot done.
> Friday morning had a client pick up a drunken chess board from the workshop and order 3 cheese boards for Christmas.
> ...


Missed the morning news yesterday and today. Then began to wonder if a salt water croc caught wind of that raw fleshy thumb of yours and hunted you down. LOL How are you healing?
Congratulations on your first sale !!
Now back to what's important…..making boards


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Days 7 and 8*
> 
> I am combining the days as there was not a lot done.
> Friday morning had a client pick up a drunken chess board from the workshop and order 3 cheese boards for Christmas.
> ...


Welcome back, Larry!
We missed you ;-)
Ellen


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Days 7 and 8*
> 
> I am combining the days as there was not a lot done.
> Friday morning had a client pick up a drunken chess board from the workshop and order 3 cheese boards for Christmas.
> ...


Hey Larry
Take your time and have fun !
Regards
DAN


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Days 7 and 8*
> 
> I am combining the days as there was not a lot done.
> Friday morning had a client pick up a drunken chess board from the workshop and order 3 cheese boards for Christmas.
> ...


Have fun Larry.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Days 7 and 8*
> 
> I am combining the days as there was not a lot done.
> Friday morning had a client pick up a drunken chess board from the workshop and order 3 cheese boards for Christmas.
> ...


congrats on the sale ,
and glad you got to visit and relax
at your bud's bbq .

looking forward to morning coffee ,
and the 
" down under news "


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Days 7 and 8*
> 
> I am combining the days as there was not a lot done.
> Friday morning had a client pick up a drunken chess board from the workshop and order 3 cheese boards for Christmas.
> ...


I wuz worried you fell into that 55 gal drum of titebond ) Welcome back, Go Get'em Larry!!


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Days 7 and 8*
> 
> I am combining the days as there was not a lot done.
> Friday morning had a client pick up a drunken chess board from the workshop and order 3 cheese boards for Christmas.
> ...


Hi how are you doing larry

I went to the perth wood show yesterday and saw your wee beastie in the flesh it looks even more impressive in real life the quality and simplicity of its use is amazing

you can now officially put me on the list of people who dream of owning one but dont quite have the money

a bbq and a few beers sounds like very productive day (nah the shed will be there tomorrow)

Hooky


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Days 7 and 8*
> 
> I am combining the days as there was not a lot done.
> Friday morning had a client pick up a drunken chess board from the workshop and order 3 cheese boards for Christmas.
> ...


congrats on your sales well done


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Days 7 and 8*
> 
> I am combining the days as there was not a lot done.
> Friday morning had a client pick up a drunken chess board from the workshop and order 3 cheese boards for Christmas.
> ...


Sounds like a good work day to me!!!! Send me an application I want to work for Lazy Larry Woodworks.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Days 7 and 8*
> 
> I am combining the days as there was not a lot done.
> Friday morning had a client pick up a drunken chess board from the workshop and order 3 cheese boards for Christmas.
> ...


You are going to sell a lot of those beasties Larry. It looks like a real winner to me. Following with on your quest is fun, kinda like watching a film in fast forward. Keep up the good work!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Days 7 and 8*
> 
> I am combining the days as there was not a lot done.
> Friday morning had a client pick up a drunken chess board from the workshop and order 3 cheese boards for Christmas.
> ...


Being on the quest is fun too… Mike.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day 9*

Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.








Two endgrain boards glued and clamped.. one sanded.
.








Got a few ideas floated.. mainly using Patrons Jig.
Played around with the shapes cut on the jig.,. by flipping the piece after each cut I changed the shape a little and found that putting side by side I ended up with a ring,,

















Some other curves that will be made into serving trays or bread boards..
Tassie Blackwood and Silver Ash combo .. kinda looks rounded.








1 Wild Cherry








and 1 Camphor Laurel.








Finally got the curved woven board glued up and then cut it into a circle that I will inset .. similar to the circle of PH into the TB.,, into a square of TB.








NB none of these projects are anyway near finished so they will not be counted until I have them nearer to being finished.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


Waht is the count now? Your Sunday is gone, mine is coming up in a few hours. I think I'll goof off)


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


Fantastic shapes to these new designs. Love all your boards.

Whatching for tommorows update.

Scrappy


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


Bob I think 27 to date.. but a heap in the cut, glue, clamp stages.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


cool all going well 1/6th of the way completed with lots on the go

looks like october could be cruise mode month

the boards as always look stunning ( im not sure how you keep working them out but your maths teacher would be proud of the complex mathematics involved)

keep up the great work

Hooky


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


Great imagination Larry! I look forward to your posts!


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


Fancy !! 
The ring looks like it belongs on a boat, could be dangerous for the one drowning. LOL

Keep going !!

Lisa


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


Whew! Got my fix of Lazy Larrys for today!
I was going into withdrawal- what with you taking a couple of days off!
They really are coming along nicely. Stunning new designs!
Ellen


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


lookin' real good , larry .
glad you got some " play time " .

some of the best ideas ,
come from " talking " ,
with the wood ,
not from " making " it happen .

do all 'roos have purses ?
or do some of them have tool belts ?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


cool designs well done


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


That ring shaped one - maybe you can size it and market it to hold cheeses - then get into some turning for an inset bowl to hold the crackers. When I saw it, I thought "cheese ring". But then, maybe it's getting near lunch time so it's natural.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


Larry you is working your way to your goal.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


Some great designs. I don't know that they could be all used for the purpose that it was intended.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


Gosh Larry, you'll be a third done in a few days. You might have time to make another couple hundred ;-))


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


Assuming you are selling all these boards you will soon have quite a cash surplus to buy more materials with to make more boards with….........................? I especially liked the next to last curved pattern.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 9*
> 
> Just a quick one.,., only spent a little time in the workshop today being Sunday
> More of a peak at what I tried to get done today.
> ...


Mike that pattern is from Patron aka David.
Check his projects.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day10*

*I know I know.*. I am late posting.. 
well you will be disappointed …
nothing here..

I spent the whole day in R and D…

Research and Development.

Karson mentioned some of the designs I was coming up with, while fine were not totally usable for the purpose.

Cutting Boards was the challenge… so I am changing the count..23 so far…other designs will be *extra *for Melbourne!

*BUT* wait there's more… I have been doing some really hard slogging in the development department and have come up with a whole *new* range.. all cutting or chopping boards and I do believe some of my best designs to date. [this was very difficult as I have not opened the inspirational fridge in 4 days, nor have I sat in the inspirational chair for 2 days]

Will post tonight,

Larry

PS the thumb is healing nicely,, thank you all.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day10*
> 
> *I know I know.*. I am late posting..
> well you will be disappointed …
> ...


Just got back from a mini vacation, so lets see some of what the R and D department came up with. I'm sure we are all waiting with trepadation whatever that means. You can do it. m


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day10*
> 
> *I know I know.*. I am late posting..
> well you will be disappointed …
> ...


Mike: i hope that "trepidation" is not contagious.

Larry just like a preacher. 
(1)I'm going to tell ya what I'm going to tell ya
(2) I'm going to tell ya.
(30 I'm going to tell ya what i told ya.

Bring it on.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day10*
> 
> *I know I know.*. I am late posting..
> well you will be disappointed …
> ...


yea !
like he done spoken !

halleluya !!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day10*
> 
> *I know I know.*. I am late posting..
> well you will be disappointed …
> ...


that is a long time to go without those invaluable inspirational tools…


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day10*
> 
> *I know I know.*. I am late posting..
> well you will be disappointed …
> ...


Glad to hear about the thumb, looking forward to seeing what has been inspired by the chair and XXXX

Rick


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day10*
> 
> *I know I know.*. I am late posting..
> well you will be disappointed …
> ...


Keep em rolling, Larry.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day10*
> 
> *I know I know.*. I am late posting..
> well you will be disappointed …
> ...


Work faster Larry, work faster!!!
Glad the thumb is healing-all it takes is time.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day 11*

Short and sweet.
Here are the boards de jour.








.









.









.









.









.









.
Under my rules… 8 more.. running total 31 plus 2 more sundries.
Cheers
Larry


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


You've gone to infinity and beyond !!
Gorgeous boards, I especially like the "pineapple" design. It sort of looks like a pineapple. First pic upper right.

Great job 

Lisa


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


R and D looks like it paid of, great new design (it reminds me of the very old computer games like space invaders)

And I am real glad to hear that your thumb is mending well

Looking forward to your next blog

Hooky


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


What? no purpleheart?... 

these boards all look great, I bet it blows customers minds when they see these


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


listen, am i going to have to say it every day?


> ?


?


> ?


? these are great! the only one i don't really like is the one in the bottom right of the last picture. you can send me all the others


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


Master Broda..
If you look carefully you will notice the small stripe of PH in the striped board in pic 1 and yes I hope to blow a lot of minds with my designs.
Grasshopper.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


ho-hum…gorgeous as usual!!!
I particularly like the curved ones…but then again, I like them all!
Ellen


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


these are really good !

i see world tour .

you deserve one .


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


so at 500 bucks a piece you must be raking in the cash now! Maybe you can retire early!


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


designs are great
it will take me a month to figure out the cuts on those 2 on the left in the first page


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


Some amazing designs Larry.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


Larry you king of cutting boards you must see them in your dreams. Great boards fantastic designs. Good look on your deadline.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


You don't disappoint my friend like the man said R and D paid off you must of had some spectacular dreams. Very cool. I was looking at cutting boards in Walmart here in Lansing, Michigan last week, they wanted upwards of 30 dollars for a little 12X12 inch plain walnut cutting board. You should be able to charge whatever you want with these custom jobs. Tell the tourists they were made by the aborigines, that way you could charge even more. LOL


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


great looking boards Larry, you should have no trouble selling them.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


As always Larry, were not worthy, were not worthy! Your a bit over 1/5th of the way there!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


You done good buddy!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


very cool designs…the chair must be working…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


hey Larry … nice work …how much $ do you sell these gems for downunder ?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


That one board looks a lot like my recent segmented vase (or whatever) after I glued up the rings, but you made the board before I made the vase. What's going on here? I Like all the boards too.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> Short and sweet.
> Here are the boards de jour.
> ...


We must be connected Mike.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day 12*

*HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
Managed to unload one pallet before the rain came in… covered the other pallet with a tarpaulin., that took some time from my day. Then the sun came out.. figures hey.

As you may or may not have read ….. I posted a tutorial on how to make a tumbling block board in *endgrain*. 
That took a little of my day to actually make and photograph and then write the blog.. \
So I am telling you what I was going to do and then telling you what I was doing and then telling you what I did, *LMAO*

Just a recap of the boards that I can count.. by my rools anyway LOL
,









.
.
One Hundred and Fifty is really going to *over load *the table.. FOFL
.
.








.
The inspirational chair is looking to be in need of inspiration.!









.
And a small peak at some of the other boards on the plan.
.








,Here we have some tapers of European Wild Cherry.. and a glue up.








,This is Queensland Maple with two stripes of Camphor Laurel








This shows the glue up of the leftovers from the *endgrain* Tumbling Block project...
This will be endgrain.. cut and roll and maybe rotate.

Larry…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


looks like you are going to need a 
" gift shop " and a tour bus ,
for all the traffic,
and order red dresses for the sales girls .

it's good to see you unleashed ,
and not 
unhinged !

very well done ,
all are very beautifull !


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


i see that you started to buy family packs of titebond III. beware the point of no return when you start consuming more glue than beer


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


Beautiful Larry, no fooling. You''re really gonna make it mate. Just stay outta the suds and hands outta the saw. You'll do fine. mike


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


Man that is a lot of cutting boards! Should of asked for the tutorial earlier eh?


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


Mate, those are some real eye poppers!!!
And I agree with David; red dresses for the sales girls!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


So with all that work tell us how the inspirational chair get the wear and tear mate. Thanks for all you work and humor it goes nicely with morning coffee…Blkcherry


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


Go man go!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


!my pictures(red dress bob)!well i fell like sucsess is just around the corner….your haveing fun i can tell….but i do think i should take advantage of getting on board from the start…oh a pun….so much to do and here i am cutting up…..oh im on a roll…....so i want to apply for the red dress position….even at 52 i have some good moves still…..if needed i can send a picture in my new attire…this would be to the tune from wizard of oz---chop chop chop…slice slice slice…on a lazy larry board…...thats how we get the veggies cut…its a very easy chore…....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


the man in red


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


Grizz you have the job… I do like a man in uniform.. that is why I joined the NAVY… lol

I have found the right board to name after you.. Day 10 Picture 1 top left hand… the Grizz Board…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


you are getting good at this …


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


All this work done and not a single BESSEY in sight …...I can't imagine fiddling with those bar clamps and ratchet clamps. You should buy or build yourself a glue rack ,Mate : )


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


Great Larry. Are you able to glue up right off the saw or do you have to joint or sand?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 12*
> 
> *HELLO there*, morning coffee drinkers.. here is the news from downunder.
> Today I took delivery of another 2 pallets of the European Wild Cherry.. had to find space to unload it all.
> ...


Yes,, glue straight off the saw.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day 15*

Hi guys 
Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
I have not posted for a few days.
I finally got my website up and almost running.

lazylarrywoodworks.com.au

Hope you all will come and visit?

It takes a lot of time to write a website…. just ask Martin.

The challenge is coming along nicely..

Nearly 40 boards to date..

No pics yet.

Kinda bin bizy.

LOL

Please excuse me Miss my dog ate my homework.

From now on I think I may only have time to post every few days.

Larry


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


congradtulations !

the very best in this and all you do .
a real inspiration for all .

you deserve the best ,
and it looks like 
it's here !


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


You do deserve it Larry. I hope you're the next Robert Gates and make billions and never have to work again, just play at it.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


The LazyLarry Wood Works Showcase is spectacular!
I guess we can tolerate your postings every other day instead of every day.
Good luck…maybe you'll be able to afford to come here after all!
Ellen


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


That whole website thing is rather time consuming, but almost a necessity these days. One day I'll actually do something real with mine. In the meantime slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


WOW !! The site looks awesome. Love the background for the pages, very appropriate. This should be a great aid in promoting your business. Didn't see anything in particular that needed change, it all looks good so far.

Oh wait, I did notice the isometric drawing of Lazy Larry Woodworks on the home page. The L L & W are not shaded, that's good, but why is only the W in reverse iso ? Just my opinion but I think the first letter of each word should be reversed. It will give it a wave look and accentuate the LLW. ??? Was this an oversight or for a reason ? My eye was immediately drawn to it (being an ex-draftsman), and dismissed it as "for a reason". Just thought I'd ask.

Not a big deal compared to the amount of work this took !! AWESOME !!

Lisa


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


Martin cheats. He had Karson write 1/2 of it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


what happened with the guestbook ?
i signed in earlier ,
but it's not showing now ,
so i tried again ,
nada ?


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


hopped over signed the guest book 
i did not see any tumbling blocks boards ?
that pattern seams to catch everybody's eye when ever i put 1 of these boards on my table at craft shows 
so much that it is now the back ground on my business cards


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


i justed cked and yes sig.s not showing up on gueast book just 1 from newyork


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


eddy thats the guy that made the page ,
click his hosted by and 
his stuff shows up .
really clean web setup place .


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


Larry I like the site good luck with it.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


Sorry Guys Had the guestbook set to manual approve to stop any not so nice comments,,, all up now.
The pagebuzz system is very user friendly once you get into it,, does a lot of it for you


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


great site!
I hope it brings lotsa buisness


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


Lookin Good! You'll be rich and famous before you know it.
Thanks Larry


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


You are already famous Larry, at least on LJ. Your new website is just like your boards, really really good. You did misspell "pieces" in the part about you. Hey, maybe I should become a website critic instead of a woodworker. What do think?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 15*
> 
> Hi guys
> Slap my wrist and call me LAZY
> ...


Fixed that Mike.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day 19*

Kinda missed some days there.
Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
The sign for the Torque Work Centre is coming along nicely.
I have actually got some pics for you but first I would like to thank LJer Rowdy for posting the boards that I have copied... and put my own twist on of course..
Here be the boards de last few jour.. lol
























and here is a sneak peak of some of the unfinished boards for the next entry.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


cool looking boards

looks like your still tracking well

Hooky


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


Wonderful looking boards Larry! Should be a big hit at the show!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


Right on target… looks like you'll meet your goal.
Oh, the boards are not too shabby either!!!!!
Tumbling block is on my "to do" list to try… with your tutorial of course!
Ellen


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


oh well , 
back to work .

another day ,
another dozen boards .

( ah , the memories …... )


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


Cripes. Lots of work. I am impressed.
I see some endgrain sapwood action in the last two pics. Neat.

I probably missed it, but have you done a quick explanation of how you finish these things? All the way from glue scrape, sand, and then to finish sealer and oil? Do you use your overarm router for leveling?

Steve


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


Larry, all your stuff looks like so much fun to build. Never a dull moment! I wish I had time to do some of your unique boards.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


The boards are looking gerat

Keep it coming, I am sure you will hit your goal.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


Fantastic job Larry. Love to see all the neat designs you come up with.

Keep em comeing.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


Larry I can't believe how unique and wonderful your boards are. great work.


----------



## ffishermen (Jul 19, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


you do have some crazy boards. i never seen anything like these before.


----------



## wyeth (Jul 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


Love those boards. How come there's no blood on them?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


How does it feel to be chairman of the board? Those boards rock. You'll make the 150 with no sweat.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


Thanks guys..


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


Wow, I totally missed this blog.
I'm speechless; I have run out of original things to say.
How about these boards have nice pizazz.
You Rock !!

Lisa


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Kinda missed some days there.
> Well the web site is up and I have had a lot of LJers visit.. thanks guys.
> ...


nice picture of your glue up on the tumbling blocks will glue my next 1 up like that looks a lot easier than the way i have been doing it 
thanks


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day ??*

Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
KEY =
NGR new guinea rosewood
TB tasmanian blackwood
PH purple heart
SA silver ash
EWC european wild cherry
FW french walnut
This weeks designs seem to be a winner as far as Xmas orders go,








NGR with SA and TB/SA border








Same but bigger
This one is not really part of the 150 but I put it in to show the difference to the original above.








Camphor Laurel and Queensland Rosewood Small butter board only 6'' by 8" not including handle.








From the centre…NGR FW PH SA








From the centre… SA NGR PH SA








FW with SA accents








TB SA accent NGR FW EWC
And all these puppies are different.








PH FW NGR SA








Centre squares SA PH outer NGR TB








PH SA TB NGR








TB FW SA NGR
All the long boards.. or bagette boards as I call them are over 20" long.
All up I think I am over the 80 mark and still have a few tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Great boards Larry. They were all really nice, but for some strange reason I especially took a liking to the checkerboard design, which normally I'm not too fond of. Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Larry, I really do not know how you manage to squeeze all these projects into a 24 hour day. You have got to have a shop full of elves helping you. 

The cutters alone would seem to be enough, especially with trying to come up with unique designs, to keep you busy but adding an enterainment center and table to the mix on top of posting here, maintaining your web site and selling cutters, apparently as fast as you can make them, would seem to be overwhelming to me. But then I don't have to rely on my woodworking skills to pay the bills (probably a good thing). 

Have fun and I hope you make the 150 goal.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


way to go bro ' .

if you don't make 1 more ,
we still love ' ya !

if you still have sleeves ,
you are ahead of me ,
i'm down to working in my underwear !


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Larry,
You're design imagination is really something.
Each one of those is a real beaut!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Wow! You really know how to make me drool!
Those boards are beautiful… sorry you might not make your 150 but selling them is just as important as making them… maybe more important!
Ellen


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Larry: some great design. Even with the different woods, each board can have different grain structure so I guess that no 2 boards are ever the same.

Great job and good luck.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Larry, why are you still on the computer?

GO TO WORK!!!! You have boards to make.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Larry, Hard to imagine 80 boards. That's a heck of a lot of work…...and a ton of lumber! Great job and I have to agree with Ellen, It's just as important selling them as making them. May you sell them as fast as you make them!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Larry you will never get board with so many boards ; ) You are putting out an amazing number of beautiful cutting boards! Fantasic!


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


as always these boards are beautiful

keep up the good work

sell them now or sell them at the show the outcome is the same(lots of proud owners of lazy larrys wood works)

Hooky


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


You may have reinvented a mini surf board market…beautiful wood and design…Blkcherry


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


well these are fantastic boards…..i can see a pile of saw dust on your one side and a pile of empty ale cans on the other…..i think what shall have to happen is i shall come all dolled up in red and stoke the ale to ya while you make the saw dust pile bigger…..kinda like the old locamotive trians….they had coal boxes….we shall have cases of …...well we will keep the lazy larry bevrage a secret…but…the grizzman in red is already out of the bag….so watch out yer winder for a flash of red…...and dont bump your noggin upon the bed, your goal must be met, 150 i think…...so lets turn up the heat


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Larry, unbelievable….great work as usual, you have the knack!


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Nice looking boards. I started making the same bagette boards by accident the first of the year as a way to use up scrap wood and they have sold surprisingly well at shows. I hang them on wires from the top of my canopy.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


love your work Larry


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Little limber logs like Lazy Larry's leftovers and life's lessons left along the lane, lurking, loving and laughing!
Nice work Larry!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Hi Larry;

Very nice work, but… hands down, my favorite is the Camphor Laurel and Queensland Rosewood Small butter board.

Absolutely beautiful.

Lee


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Just bought stock in Titebond. Thanks Larry


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


these are allll great…going in my favorites!


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


they are all pretty but my favorite is the Camphor Laurel. you really make the wood sing there! (or vise versa)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Guys the Butter board is so popular.. I have over 20 orders for them. and I think that i will have to count them in the 150 but then again I may not have to.,.. will see.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Hey Larry,
As usual the boards and you are way too good….....well done Mate.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Larry I have a solution for you, STOP making such beautiful boards and people wont buy them as you get them made 

Fantastic work on all of these pieces!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


Go man Go. You are the fastest and best b.board maker I've ever known.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day ??*
> 
> Lost track of the days and now only a few weeks before I have to pack and ship… does not look good, Every time I make a new design I sell some of them and with every thing else going on,, oh well still two weeks.,
> KEY =
> ...


I have to agree with Lee,
The Butter Board is stunning.
It's okay if you don't meet the 150-
Your the boss of the company-
Just say their on backorder : ) LOL

Lisa


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Still don't know the day..*

This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
\Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
With the 5 in glue up yesterday and now sanded..total is 23 ready… well ready for glue up… had a lot of fun cutting and ripping the Camphor and Rosewood.
































These pics are of all the bits ready for glue up…this will be a two stage glue up.. first the main board minus the handle blank… Cut the curve after glue up and the separate to allow glue up of the handle.








This is the Coffee table in Queensland Red Cedar.. the timber was cut here in Caboolture in 1946.








Here is the flat pack of the entertainment unit in NGR… lol….Just the top base sides dividers and drawer fronts glued up and sanded with the new Jet 16/32.
















You may see the wine bottle balancer I am toying with,.,. and some shots of the workshop.








This last pic is a special bookmatched Camphor Laurel and Queensland Rosewood.."Bagette Board" ready for glue up..
This one will have a small handle similar to the Butter board,....Hope you like this one ,Lee, and Lisa.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


It gives me a headache just trying to figure out how you keep track of all the "Parts", Larry!! 
All of your work is fantastic, but that last one, the bagette board, almost leapt off the page at me! That one is absolutely Stunning!
You certainly keep busy! Outstanding Work…


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


you are still doing a great job

but the picture of the last board is outstanding

cant wait to see it finished

Hooky


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


You don't have to hope I like it-
You know I love it. The wood grain is beautiful- especially bookmatched.
Looks like you're running out of storage space for all these boards….

Lisa


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


How awesome is that colour in the camphor??
the bookmatching looks really good

I really need a bandsaw….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


Do you joint all the cutting board pieces after cutting or are they glued straight off the saw? Also od you use paper joints where the handle will be glued in after rounding the end?

Larry you are the most industrious person I know. Keep up the good work, but don't forget to take a break once in awhile.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


Those boards in the first few pictures look a little small! Do they each count as a cutting board!!!!!!
Larry, your work is so unusual that numbers should not count.
Ellen


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


'sho is sweet !

that camphor is gorgeous .
and i was reading yesterday that 
they are dozing and burning it as weeds ?

maybe you guys need to get together and
harvest it , we (LJ's ) will buy it like we did 
with the rosewood .

you are doing good , larry 
like mike says ,
" GO MAN , GO "


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


Larry another fantastic blog. Your creativity just keeps pouring out.

The wood selections are wonderful and you make it look so easy.

Keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


Larry:

A great collection of new boards. If you didn't have the work centre then you would be missing a work table.

The last board is just beautiful.


----------



## j_olsen (Sep 19, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


The bagette boad should be a beautiful piece once completed-the book matched camphor is wonderful!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


You are one productive Oscar, no doubt about that!

And each post has me marveling with beautiful combination's you come up with.

Go Get'em Larry !!!


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


for a 1 man show you are making a amazing amount of product. 
I may have about 1/4 of that going on in my shop 
but none of it looks as good as your work maybe with more practice
i can get close 
thanks for posting


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


How long are the days down under , Larry ? Surely more than 24 hours !! LOL 
You have quite a nice variety of species and combinations displayed here. 
I like your Cedar table as well. Did you turn the legs on her ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


Len I found the legs at a Flea Market for 10 bucks each..
eddy keep at it.
Karson… one more feature of the Torque Work Center… extra bench space..
Ellen small or large.. still work involved.. I may have to count some of the boards that I have sold in the 150.
Master Broda… bandsaws are fun..
Mike I will sand the parts with the Jet 16/32 prior to glue up and yes a paper glue joint between the sides so I can separate them and glue in the handle after cutting the top curve.. the bottom curve is cut after the handle is glued in.,


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


so what isyour total to date count? coming along nicely


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


Hey Larry,
Last board…..outstanding mate.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


this last one has a sword hiding in it !!!!!!!

hmmmm i wonder if i can get this wood here….

beautiful work. do you find the jet sander to be better than the carbatec one? they sell them both here. the jet is much dearer.


----------



## MarkJ (Nov 16, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Still don't know the day..*
> 
> This post is about the 20 butter boards I have orders for.
> \Finished work at 2.30 pm this afternoon and it is now 6.30 in the evening.
> ...


I'm not sure the name of your website fits after seeing all of this!! If you're lazy, I must be practically comatose! I agree with the others here, the Bagette Board is way cool.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*

Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.








ll








ll








ll








ll
This is a new design I am working on for the new line of "Bagette Boards" 
ll








ll








ll
Only in dry fit stage at this moment.. hope to glue it up tonight after work.
ll


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


Looks great Larry. I hope that you have the bandsawn boxes and their drawers numbered.

I used to make bandsawn puzzles (7-10 pieces to each toy) I'd throw about 30 pieces in the middle of the floor and challenge them to put them together. They had no idea what it was they were making.

After a while they got pretty good at the challenge.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


I like the new design Larry


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


nice new board .
and the boxes are " fishy ",
they should go well with your boards .

and i'm glad you are taking time to enjoy 
your shop,
and not just " working " in it .

best to you ,
i know you are going to be a hit !
you are with us already .


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


I need to try to make one of those boxes. Yours boards look like they are coming along. I never heard of Bagette until I spent some time in Wales. Can't wait to see the finished products.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


Man that is a lot of joints to glue!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


you are in the zone !! keep a steady hand !!


----------



## DuaneEDMD (Mar 22, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


Really like the new design Larry. Wishing you all the best at the show….Good Luck Buddy!!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


i love those boxes…


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


That is one sweet baguette board Larry !
Seems the design possibilities are endless. 
Once again great work!!

Lisa


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


as if you didn't have enough work to do you go and make the challenge harder

not so lazy larry is on fire

the new design looks great and so do the band saw boxes

Great work

Hooky

Ps i obviously have to add a band saw to the list of machines to buy


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


Larry, you are absolutely amazing. I don't dare show my wife what you are doing for fear that she will crack down on me for a lack of productiveness.

Loved the bandsaw box(s) and the new board design too! You are whirlwind woodworker of the first degree. Keep up the good work!


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


Its all been said in the posts above! Great work!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


Larry,
I love your bandsaw boxes! The minnow is still my favorite and you have taken it up a notch!
Ellen


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


Hey Larry,
Looking real good mate…..swish designed boxes.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


As usual, great work!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


Truly amazing, the new board looks great!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


fun boxes and cool board design.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off Track ...Day # 50 I think.*
> 
> Kind of got off track with the boards and have been messing around with some boxes …. someone asked if I was taking any bandsaw boxes to Melbourne and I though OK.
> Here are a few pics of the progress so far.. I think 7 so far.
> ...


I guess I have to admit that I still have not "got" the bandsaw box thing. Maybe it's the next stage after figuring out how to make completely utilitarian things look really cool.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day 54..... I think?*

Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
ll








ll
and another 12 boards cut glued shaped and ready for final sand and oil..
ll








ll








ll








ll
And the sign and the coffee table and….
There is always tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


Very nice boards. Looks like you need more space for them.
Good luck Larry!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


What's the count? Are you close?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


I am not game to count…Altho I think I will have made over the 150 by Melbourne.. I won't be taking that many…
I am happy to have got this much done and still having fun,...and a few side projects as well..
there is still a few days left….... and IF I wasn't so LAZY would be there now.
Thank you all for your encouragement
Larry


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


If you hadn't done the side projects, you'd be over 200!! ;-)) As long as you're having fun, that's the main thing.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


not only have you had fun but we all have had fun watching you go

great work and inspiration to all of us

thanks for sharing the journey

now go kill em in Melbourne

Hooky


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


Hey Larry,
Those boards will go like hot cakes with the Melbourne mob…...well done mate.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


150 wow! Way cool, after I finished the 2 boards I made for my good friend's wedding present. I finally got back to making my wife's 2 that I had previously started. I have 3 people that want them. How much do you normally charge Degoose? I don't mind making them but I need to make it worthwhile as well. My wife and I are thinking of hitting the land of down under next yr. Where do you live? I was in Perth for 4 weeks a long time ago, she has never been. If it works out I'll buy the first round (smile)...

Ken


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


Larry,
You are crankin' !! You said you might not take all the boards to the show.
These are going to sell like hot cakes.
My opinion, for what it's worth…..
Take everything with you…sell sell sell….Get home…. make more !!

Lisa


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


Wow you have been busy. Looking good.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


well done ,

when this is all over ,
you can spend some
relaxing time in the shop .

maybe make some 
breadboards !


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


Ditto to all the above!
Larry, you are a board-makin'-machine!
That first picture looks like a bunch of pet boards hanging around the workshop begging for… food?... sawdust?
Ellen


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


Whether you make 150 or not I can say that you certainly have been busy!! I hope you do well in Melbourne.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


Looks great Larry

Good luck with the 150, we are all pulling for you.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


The boards are up to your regular quality, (All supurb) Nice job and knoch'em dead.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


Larry you show is a busy guy, its look like you is getting to your goal.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


Larry, the 3rd pic from the top, lower left corner, I really like that wood on the outer edges, what is it? they all look great. I am still in the design stage of my first board, I guess I'll have to set a goal, I will finish my first board before the end of Sept, no…. that is only 4 days away, how about before you go to Melbourne, I will finish my first board by then, .......maybe, lol


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


Larry you are as good as your word. I have no doubt whatsoever that you will have at least 150 boards ready for Melbourne and probably more. I wish I had known you when I was younger because you are a great inspiration and you are showing us what is possible. Unfortunately at my age I couldn't even hope to keep up with you, but if nothing else you are shaming me into being more productive. I thank you for that. Keep cookin while the stove is still hot.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day 54..... I think?*
> 
> Well, still aiming for the 150 but only got the 20 odd butter boards glued up…
> ll
> ...


An inspiration to all.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Day55 and still a few to go...!!*

Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
.








.
A squadron of butter boards.








.
Torque workcentre sign … on the Torque workcentre..








Don't you just love the French walnut
.








My pride and joy.. LLW sign.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


Do you ever sleep?? Where did you ever find time to do the table??


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


Larry, the dust storrm is downwind of you right? You are in fact the dust storm?? In a few weeks, I'll start my own dust storm!!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


I think this Lazy Larry guy misspelled "crazy." What a lot of work, but they're coming out great!

Hey degoose - is that Incra positioner on your table saw? If so, what do you think of it for that application? I have one on my router table, and quite love it.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


Larry,
When I hit all six numbers on the Lottery, I'm bringing you over here with a container ship full of Rosewood, Camphor, French Walnut and everything else you use, plus a bunch of Wee Beasties.
Then, I'm going to put out an open invitation to all LJ's to come on over.
When we find a place big enough to hold all of us, we are going to have a "Bread Board Jamboree" !!!

And while I'm dreaming, my shop is going to have a wall made out of that French Walnut so I can enjoy it just by looking over from time to time.

Your dust collection system must be getting a heck of a work out for sure…..

You are definitely going to make the headlines in Melbourne!


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


All of the wood combos look great.

The sigh came out fantastic.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


Great job on the sign, and the weeks worth of boards.

I love my Incra TS III. A useful addition to the saw.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


go Degoose go!!!!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


We are rooting for you to reach the "finish" line!!!
Ellen


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


Larry those are fine looking boards. Have you considered also selling them as custom ping pong paddles to the Chinese. Think of all the potential customers. The only problem I see is the resources. There probably isn't enough wood in Australia. However, I don't doubt for a minute your capacity to produce them (based on current trends).


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


i think mike is on to something , larry .
designer paddles ?

might be a market in the adult toy sites too ?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


More great work Larry


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


i think that larry's secret is the he is really NOT lazy…and that while we are sleeping he is working--and this is true…but what we didnt know is that while we are awake he is working too…


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


See Larry, see Larry work, see Larry make boards, Larry is good!!!


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Day55 and still a few to go...!!*
> 
> Just a few more pics of this weeks contribution to the great dust storm.
> .
> ...


I'm just getting into more woodworking projects, and cutting boards look like an interesting and relatively simple project. Do you have somewhere you can point me to read more? Tips on materials, glue, finish, methods? I'd like to start with simple multi-species straight strips and go from there. Thanks.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*The day is done.*

I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..

//

Final tally was 95 Cutting boards… 25 butter boards…17 trevits… 7 half finished Bandsaw boxes. 3 Lazy Larrys….1 coffee table… 2 signs… half an entertainment unit..and a parrot in a hessian bag..

//

And every one different.. well almost…


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


Larry,
You sound disappointed. Let's see…. you did how many boards that didn't count, furniture projects, sign for business and Torque, oh, and started a website/business…..created a dust storm covering Australia….

Ya, it's not like you were slacking off. 
You are awesome, 149 boards is still acceptable in my book.

Lisa


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


I figured it out! You work in your sleep! Your from another planet! Does Kryptonite affect you? Can you walk on water? Whats a hessian bag?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


well done lary ,
quite an adventure .

now what ?


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


Larry, we still love you even though you failed at such a simple task.

You know I am only kiddiing
.
.
.
.
.
about the love you part…..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


Well done Larry. You have made much more stuff in one month than I have produced in 13 years (not that that is anything to brag about with my production figures). Anyway you actually did much better than planned what with the extra projects and all. I wish you great success with the Melbourne Show. I'm very very impressed with your work ethic and of course the quality of your products. You are a great representative for your country and a great inspiration to us truly lazy guys. Looking forward to the Melbourne posts.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


What no partridge in a pair tree?

You know if you add it all up 95 + 25 + 17 + 3.5 (7 half boxes) + 3 + 1 + 2 + 1 (The parrot) that equals 147 ½ in total. Not bad with all of the other projects you did along the way.

Congrats on the competition of all of this work.

I will miss the follow-ups on this adventure.

I am hoping you will post some pictures of all of the creations in one place.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


Larry, 
Sometimes quality is better than quantity… in your case, the quality definitely wins out!
Ellen


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


you will have to post photos of that parrot in a hessian bag

what type of glue did you use and can you finish that with mineral oil or do you have to use poly….eurethane

congratulations on all that you have achieved

you will make a fine showing at the show

Hooky


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


60 days more or less and 140 projects done is amazing in anybodys book well done 
good luck at the show


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


you deserve some time in that great thinking chair with a couple great thinking beverages…awesome achievement…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


You did good Mate what a great work ethic and as we all know a great woodworker and super designer, just an all around artist. congrats.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


Great work! But you forgot to add in one thumb tip!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


Larry: It was a great try. I guess if you had fewer hours in the bed, you might have been able to make it. But then we say work safely, don't work when you are tired. Think clearly.

Maybe your goal was a stretch, but you gave it a winners try. Great job. I hope the sales at the show allow you to pay for your new Tool (Not toy).


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


we still love you, larry. actually, we love you more as we can point at you and say "HaHa! what a loser!".

hey! i am a ratbag, i have a reputation to keep!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


Time for a nap Mate.
Because I don't think you've slept at all for the past few months!

Well Done!


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


to bad you caused that dust storm though - -


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


Some people just have to waste time eating and sleeping, can't trust them to finish a task!


----------



## kefus (Apr 11, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


You can say that you failed but none of us here will. You've pushed yourself as far as you could. Now take a breath, let the dust settle, and calculate your next move. Well stay tuned for the next episode of The Amazing Larry.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


You truly are one amazing dude Larry. I've not produced that much in my life either. Not only that but all different and all amazingly beautiful. You're the Man Larry! Congratulations. You make us proud to be fellow Jocks.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


degoose, the importance of setting goals in the first place is to give one a sense of direction and purpose with respect for a time line.
You sir, have out done yourself by persevering through the obstacles that presented while keeping your focus.
Good on you.

We should all tackle a mountain once in a while.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


Larry, Larry, Larry… Do you have any idea how disappointed I am in you? What the heck have you been doing all this time, posing for Animal Crackers?! I mean, Jeezum Crow…


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


You're slipping degoose. You probably should find another career since you can't seem to hit your production schedule in this one.  There's 24 hours in a day, man up…..


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


Thanks you all for your encouragement and comments.
Stay tuned for more pics of the finished boards and some from Melbourne too.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


Hey, and don't forget the little thumb "incident" which certainly set you back. I am sure you would have had at least 160 items and possibly 2 dead parrots…. [er, I am assuming the parrot is dead if you are carrying it around in a burlap bag… otherwise I missed a post somewhere!!!].

It's amazing what belonging to a community like this does. You set yourself a goal, and you feel responsible to meet it. People cheer you along the way, and you feel motivated to move things along despite the fact that most are strangers to you.

May all your boards be sold aplenty!


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


Somewhere Hard Workin' Harry uneasily smiles his record of 149 still intact. But he's fingerless and broke, you still have your health and after the show some dough, so who is really the winner here? You'll need to make a sign for your table, it should read "If you are going to tell me they are beautiful, give me a dollar instead." If you don't know what I mean you will. Good Luck Larry! BTW hows the sander? I imagine it has been quite a help with the boards?


----------



## Mauritius (Jul 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


I think you should count all of the cutting boards that you've inspired since you started. Then you'd have more than enough!


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,
One heck of an effort…....well done mate.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


poroskywood 
you hit the nail on the head there if i had a dollar for each time some one rubbed there oily popcorn
eating hands all over my work and said beautiful work i would have a new shop by now


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The day is done.*
> 
> I did not reach my goal of 150 boards by the end of September..
> 
> ...


At my skill level, a goal of 150 anything would take me roughly, a lifetime. Great accomplishment! May you be blessed with good fortune at your show.


----------

